# Hindi, Urdu: اي ए e



## MonsieurGonzalito

In the song "Daġābāz rē", they use the word/sound _"*i" *_with a value of conjunction that I don't understand.
Speaking about the lady's eyes, in relation to his:

kal milē, hā kal milē hāy ................................  They met yesterday, ah, they met yesterday
kal milē *i *hamkā bhūl gaē āj rē hāy .................  met yesterday *(and? but?)* forgot about me today, oh, alas!

In Bollywood lyrics's  websites, I see this transliterated as a short इ, and in Urdu, as ای

Could someone help me identify the word, please?
Thanks


----------



## desi4life

I believe this word is not an _"*i"*_ but _*"e"*_ ए instead. It's a regional/dialectical form of "yeh" يہہ यह and means the same but can be used for "is" اس इस as well. In the lyrics, the word following "e" is "hamko" not "hamkā".


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Thank you, @desi4life !
Indeed, Platts has such entry:

" اي ए e, pron. (local), This=yěh:—e-dam, adv. This instant, this moment."

... and the singer can very well be saying an "e".

Would it also stand for yē / ये / یہ ?
Because  I would expect a plural there: *they* (the eyes)... forgot about me.


----------



## desi4life

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Would it also stand for yē / ये / یہ ?



Yes.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Thanks!


----------



## Qureshpor

The way I hear these words is:

daGhaa-baaz re, haa'e daGhaa-baaz re
tore nainaa, baRe daGhaa-baaz re

kal mile, haaN kal mile haa'e
kal mile *hii*, ham ko bhuul ga'e aaj re

ya3nii, kal *hii* mile ham ko aur aaj bhuul ga'e!


----------



## marrish

I've listened to the song as well but I hear '*ii*' and 'ham*kaa*'. The influences seem to come from Awadhi to me (hamkaa=mujhe), ii (iih), tore nainaa etc.
_کل ملے اِیہ ہمکا بھول گئے آج رے
kal mile, iih hamkaa bhuul ga'e aaj re_


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Thanks, @marrish. Also the movie is supposed to take place in Kanpur, Uttar Pradesh, where they would understand Awadhi, I guess.

"hamkaa=mujhe" makes a lot of sense. What about iih, would it still mean "yē" in Awadhi?


----------



## marrish

^Yes, Kanpur makes sense! When I watched the video, I saw "Kanpur" written on a billboard, too. Yes, it does mean yē in Awadhi, or in Bhojpuri


----------



## desi4life

I relistened to the song and it is *“ii” *(or *“iih”*?) rather than *“e”*; however, the following word is definitely “hamko” and not  “hamkaa”.


----------



## marrish

desi4life said:


> I relistened to the song and it is *“ii” *(or *“iih”*?) rather than *“e”*; however, the following word is definitely “hamko” and not  “hamkaa”.


I listened to this song three times, with one live version. I hear ham*kaa, *also to*kaa,

zindagii ham apnii tokaa daan de'ii re
muskuraa ke jo maaNge paraan de'ii re
kal mile haa'e kal mile,
kal mile, iih hamkaa bhuul ga'e aaj re
زندگی ہم اپنی توکا دان دئی رے
مُسکرا کے جو مانگے، پران دئی رے
کل ملے، ہائے کل ملے
کل ملے ایہ ہم کا  بھُول گئے آج رے*


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Thank you all, now I understand!


----------



## Jashn

The first Dabanng had a song called, "humka peeni hai", so it's probably humka here, too, since it's the same dialect, presumably.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Thanks, @Jashn.


----------



## littlepond

Well, it is "ii" (and it stands for "yeh") and not "e": a lot of Govinda films have the dialogue "ii kaa karat ho baabujii". Supposed to be dialect from the Jaunpur area.


----------



## desi4life

littlepond said:


> Well, it is "ii" (and it stands for "yeh") and not "e": a lot of Govinda films have the dialogue "ii kaa karat ho baabujii". Supposed to be dialect from the Jaunpur area.



Do you hear the word following "ii" as "hamko" or "hamkā"?


----------



## littlepond

desi4life said:


> Do you hear the word following "ii" as "hamko" or "hamkā"?



Sorry, I don't have my earphones right now, so I can't confirm. In addition, MonsieurGonzalito's choice of songs is strange for most Hindiphones' ears, to say the least. Those songs are popular for other reasons, not really for their articulation or word choices.


----------

